# Honey Bottling and Processing Questions



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have a "Kelly" tank I use to bottle if I have a big order and I never warm my honey to over 115°


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

Jason... dont heat your honey. Buy a 5 gallon bucket with a "honey gate" on it and fill your jars by hand. It doesnt have to be real warm to do that !

charlotte


----------



## brandolon (May 2, 2008)

Jason,

Like the others said don't heat your honey over 115 degrees. Heating the honey too much will make it lose a lot of its flavor. According to Wikipedia's article on honey.

Heating up to 37°C causes loss of nearly 200 components, part of which are antibacterial. Heating up to 40°C destroys invertase, an important enzyme.​
If you go to the supermarket and buy a generic jar of honey it will taste a lot less flavorful than raw honey straight from the hive.


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Thanks All

I only want to heat the honey up enough for it to flow easily. Thanks for the advice. I thought I had heard 130. I thought about a 5 gallon bucket but with the amount of honey I will have to do I think that may take to long.

Jason


----------

